# Ruffed Grouse Doing Well In Minnesota!!



## speedimager (Nov 2, 2006)

Went out this last weekend to get warmed up and was pleasantly surprised
with 25 flushes on saturday. Shot 3 grouse and flushed a timberdoodle which I have seen for the past few seasons. All sinlges, could not find any young groups. Once the young ones start splitting up the hunting should be fantastic!!!


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

> timberdoodle


Woodcock, right?

I will be up in Eveleth, MN on 10/19 and for Thanksgiving weekend. Looking forward to some ruffies too!


----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

I have been up north of Duluth and the grouse hunting has been really slow. But I have heard that other parts of the state are doing much better. Hopefully it will pick up once the covies break up and the under cover comes down.

Eveleth eh? I live two miles away from Eveleth in Virginia. What are doing up here on da range?


----------



## speedimager (Nov 2, 2006)

I did see a lot of birds. But I also walked alot! I did not flush any birds
away from the main logging road. Which I thought was odd.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

speedimager said:


> Went out this last weekend to get warmed up and was pleasantly surprised
> with 25 flushes on saturday. Shot 3 grouse and flushed a timberdoodle which I have seen for the past few seasons. All sinlges, could not find any young groups. Once the young ones start splitting up the hunting should be fantastic!!!


What happened to the part of this post where you admitted to shooting a woodcock out of season?


----------



## Albertahunter (Oct 25, 2005)

up here in alberta we can drive about 2 hours from where i live into the crown mountain land and in an afternoon on the quads get about a dozen just on trials and a bbit of walking. we also have a lot of spruce grouse, only about 2:1 ruffy to spruce which is allot more than have noticed in the last few years.


----------

